

Ubuntu announces 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) Beta 1 - cobychapple
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1

======
zacharyvoase
Note that this version of Ubuntu will not be shipping with Python 2. That's
kind of a big deal.

~~~
pserwylo
I wonder if this will cause much strife. I run ArchLinux, for which the
default /usr/bin/python is Python 3. Often I run into issues with (admittedly
software not from the repos) which uses the

#!/usr/bin/python

shebang, and expects it to reference Python 2, thus causing breakage.

~~~
h00k
There's always:

#!/usr/bin/env python

too

~~~
pilif
which btw wouldn't help at all with op's scenario of Python 2 scripts finding
an unexpected Python 3 interpreter.

~~~
nnnnni
Exactly. Whenever a script is made, it should have #!/usr/bin/env interpreter#
as the first line.

#!/usr/bin/env python2 #!/usr/bin/env python3

Explicitly declaring the required version fixes that problem. In arch, most of
the PKGBUILDs will have a line to sed the explicit line into the file in place
of the generic python line.

------
StavrosK
I was about to say "What the hell? Beta already?" and then I realized it was
almost October. Summer flew past, wow...

------
brokenparser
_There is no longer a traditional CD-sized image, DVD or alternate image, but
rather a single 800MB Ubuntu image that can be used from USB or DVD_

(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻

~~~
whyenot
What the heck is that? A pig looking at the golden gate bridge? What does it
mean?

I wonder how many people were still using the CD sized image. I'm guessing not
very many, and with the size constraints, Canonical were probably itching to
get rid of it.

~~~
cobychapple
[http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/flipping-
tables-%E2%95%AF%E2%9...](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/flipping-
tables-%E2%95%AF%E2%96%A1%EF%BC%89%E2%95%AF%EF%B8%B5-%E2%94%BB%E2%94%81%E2%94%BB)

~~~
josteink
I would rather not have to resort to that sort of stuff here on HN.

------
dchuk
I really think it's time Ubuntu ditches the bizarre animal names. This one is
going to be barely pronounceable for most of the world. 12.10 would suffice

~~~
drcube
They're almost at the end of the alphabet. What are they going to do next?
They won't stop until "Zebra" though.

~~~
shardling
They've been avoiding mainstream animals lately.

My guess is the Zonure[1], since it is South African and looks awesome.

Although if they continue the trend of increasingly hard to pronounce names
they might go with Zyzzyva.

[1]
[http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/4447517348_9bf8d8b2a6.jp...](http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/4447517348_9bf8d8b2a6.jpg)

------
akandiah
Looks like Wayland is not included in this release after all.

------
nathancahill
As a developer from Guatemala, I must say I am proud.

~~~
cobychapple
Nice :)

I didn't understand the reference until I saw this:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guatemalan_quetzal>

"The quetzal is the currency of Guatemala. It is named after the national bird
of Guatemala ..."

------
jiggy2011
Looks like this one will handle dual monitor properly with nvidia cards at
least.

~~~
mike-cardwell
I plugged my 12.04 laptop into a projector the other day for the first time,
and dual monitors worked just fine, without doing anything.

~~~
jiggy2011
Try fullscreen Sdl or rotating one monitor's picture.

------
odiroot
A (bit more) stable Telepathy stack for KDE is a big deal.

Also LightDM and guest mode finally come to Kubuntu. I hope it gets backported
to 12.04. I'd prefer keeping my LTS system.

------
stuaxo
Using it now, but kinda stuck on an ia32-libs problem

[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/101...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/1016294)

------
cupwithyourname
Bummer, I didn't see anything about hidpi support in there.

